# Pepper seeds



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

I planted a bunch of pepper seeds a week ago. The room has only been about 65 degrees. I have found a warmer spot that should help with germination. Will this past week at 65 degrees prevent them from germinating? Do I need to replant because it was too cool?


----------



## jkuchenmeister (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive noticed when I planted my pepper seeds the same time as my tomato seeds that the peppers didnt come up for about a week after the tomato seedings came up. Im no expert but I think peppers take longer to germinate. Maybe give it alittle more time. Maybe start some more incase you are worried that they wont come up...can never have too many


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2013)

I don't think you have to replant but you need to warm them up fast! I planted peppers inside a month apart and the first bunch which started out colder never caught up to the second bunch. And its true, you can't really have too many plus the seeds aren't great after a year so use them up now!


----------

